# Deciding the best stack (dbol test vs prop & tren)



## theHammer (Sep 15, 2008)

So I am torn about what to run this fall and what would truly benefit me. Here is some information about me and hopefully someone can provide some sound advice and maybe i will wake up tomorrow and finally come to a conclusion on what cycle i want to do, starting next month.

age; 37
height : 5foot9
weight: 208lbs
previous cycles:

1 - beginners stack test with winnie (mixed for a beginner stack)
2- Anadrol 75 and cypionate
3- Tren, Deca, clen, winnie 
4-dbol 30mg ED, deca, cypionate
5-tbol winnie

So I was obese for about 10 years from the time I was 24 till 32. I then went mental and slashed down weight from 330 lbs of lard to trim 180. Since that time i have been hooked on body building and improving. 

Last year I ran a bulking stack and noticed that the dbols bloated me so bad it was getting uncomfortable, kind of like you had to let a major fart go and just couldn't. So i am torn on what to do this fall. I am thinking about two options;

Option one
weeks 1-12 test Enathate 500 mg (inject twice a week)
weeks 1-12 EQ 400 mg (inject twice a week, mix with test)
weeks1-4 dbol 25 mgs ED
weeks8-12 anavar 40 mg ED
weeks 12 -16 nolvadex (traditional 40 -20-20-10)

Option two
weeks 1-8 test propionate
weeks 1-6 tren acetate
weeks8-12 nolvadex (traditional 40 -20-20-10)

I want to put on some quality pounds of muscle and am told that the prop and tren would give me great gains. Drawback is i heard the shots hurt and pinning every day is gonna be tough when i do a lot of other active sports to. For this reason I am also not too keen on the option one because I fear the same bloating issues as last year. Not sure if reducing the dose to 25mg a day of dbol and switching to test E and EQ instead of deca and cyp will help it. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## theHammer (Sep 15, 2008)

the tren is acetate btw..


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 15, 2008)

Test is test.  If someone tells you that one form of test will not bloat you as much as another, ignore everything that person says from there on out concerning steroids.  

Your option 1 cycle isn't bad, get rid of the anavar.  If you don't want to shoot often, get yourself some cyp or E, and shoot it twice a week at 500mg total for 10-12 weeks.  I would leave out the eq if this is your first cycle.  Dbol is going to bloat you, regardless of the dose, although you might not notice as much with a lower dose.  Tren is nice and easy to make, but you won't notice massive gains with it, except in the strength department.

Last, if you've run 5 cycles and you're only 208lbs, you need to spend quite a bit of time revising your diet and training before touching steroids again...


----------



## theHammer (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Test is test.  If someone tells you that one form of test will not bloat you as much as another, ignore everything that person says from there on out concerning steroids.
> 
> Your option 1 cycle isn't bad, get rid of the anavar.  If you don't want to shoot often, get yourself some cyp or E, and shoot it twice a week at 500mg total for 10-12 weeks.  I would leave out the eq if this is your first cycle.  Dbol is going to bloat you, regardless of the dose, although you might not notice as much with a lower dose.  Tren is nice and easy to make, but you won't notice massive gains with it, except in the strength department.
> 
> Last, if you've run 5 cycles and you're only 208lbs, you need to spend quite a bit of time revising your diet and training before touching steroids again...




Thanks bro, I am thinking of option one and heck ill even still do teh dbols. Although I hate the water gut i lift like a horse when im on it. 

I dont think i get as big because i do a lot of cardio, i have to. I also train in mma and play hockey so yeah i dont think im gonna be a monster unless i stop the other activities. Diet is the key too.. good call.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2008)

Consider this:

Weeks
1-14 Test Cyp 500 mg/wk
1-4 Turnibol (aka Tbol) 50 mg/day

Tbol is just as good as dbol for lean mass gains, but there is no conversion to estrogen--and therefore no bloat. Use a low dose of arimidex to combat test related bloat. HCG on cycle and Tamoxifen or Toremifene post cycle.


----------



## theHammer (Sep 15, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Consider this:
> 
> Weeks
> 1-14 Test Cyp 500 mg/wk
> ...



Sounds good, my last cycle i did Tbol with winnie. I didn really get any size at all but was looking pretty hard and got some gains in strength.

thanks man.


----------

